
What Is Success for a Product Manager? - fagnerbrack
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-success-product-manager-prabu-dhaksh/
======
externalreality
This must be success:

make half-assed trello Cards -> act important -> have meetings -> act
important -> never code -> get attitude when asked question about half-assed
trello cards -> get promoted. *throw in a racist remark or two to the dark
skinned engineer from India for bonus points

That is what I see from project managers at work.

